# nice tight pants



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Airblaster makes tight pants so you can look like a girl.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^don't make me rant.

Check into Holden if you want slim pants. For tight, like Jed Anderson tight, Foursquare has one pair (I think it's what Jake Welch wears), the Burtons are decent, Airblaster, L1 has a really tight one, if there's still a TJ pro-model from Sessions they'll be tight.

I think Holden looks the best and have the highest quality. If you have anything with Darrel Mathis in it, its what he's wearing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

....tight pants :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

I just purchased a pair of Foursquare "Linda" pants...they are not tight but, rather, form fitting. So they are still fem. without losing mobility.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Are you looking for girl pants or boy pants? I'm not trying to be funny, but it would help to know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

baggy pants are awesome


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

burton makes some slim fit pants and they fit really nicely. I have a pair of cosmic delight. Great for people who dont like baggy pants


----------



## Kjerstin Klein (Oct 16, 2008)

*Looking for Men's or Women's Slim Fit?*

Guess you missed the thread on slim pants eh? You know being a buyer in the industry I see all that is coming out next year and am often asked for advice for coming years. Face it, the slim pant is fashion forward but here in Pittsburgh most people really aren't ready for it. I find it amazing how passionate people are about the styles they choose - and how judgemental they are about other peoples choices. So much for that youthful idealism where everyone can just be who they want to be.

Anyway I aggree w/Twix - need to know if you are looking for a guy's pant or girls. If you are looking for a guys pant the Burton Cosmic Delight is a good one. Burton's slim fit is one of the best because the construction is done in such a way that you do retain freedom of movement - you won't feel resticted. Tight pants are only restricting when the don't fit well or are poorly made.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

kramer said:


> What company makes a nice tight pant. I have been looking around at some of the stores and they all seem to be really baggy.
> 
> If you board with tight pants what kind do you got?


i agree also, not a fan of baggys, i like slim but not tight for boarding lol...holden is all i know of and they are rediculously expensive imo...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

code15 said:


> ....tight pants :thumbsdown:


:thumbsdown::thumbsdowneople who actually care what other people are wearing.


----------

